# WANTED: Air intakes, 1000cc + Injectors + resonated y pipe



## smoggy12345 (Aug 4, 2013)

As above. Looking for 1000cc or higher Injectors and a resonated y pipe. Also if anyone has an intake kit I'd be interested to hear from you.

Thanks. Dean


----------



## TalibGTR (Jul 3, 2017)

Hi Dean,

Looks like you***8217;re going Stage 4 with the above. If you are, I***8217;d highly recommend getting a non-resonated y-pipe - as you won***8217;t have the decat downpipes from the Stage 4.25, and your GTR will still sound relatively quiet.


----------



## smoggy12345 (Aug 4, 2013)

Hey.

I already have a cat back and non-res and its obnoxiously loud! Can get Decat pipes for £200 new anyway so not bothered about a 2nd hand set. But with Decat it will only be louder still and that would just be ridiculous....either way i'm also looking to reduce drone a bit.



TalibGTR said:


> Hi Dean,
> 
> Looks like you’re going Stage 4 with the above. If you are, I’d highly recommend getting a non-resonated y-pipe - as you won’t have the decat downpipes from the Stage 4.25, and your GTR will still sound relatively quiet.


----------



## TalibGTR (Jul 3, 2017)

smoggy12345 said:


> Hey.
> 
> I already have a cat back and non-res and its obnoxiously loud! Can get Decat pipes for £200 new anyway so not bothered about a 2nd hand set. But with Decat it will only be louder still and that would just be ridiculous....either way i'm also looking to reduce drone a bit.


Ah sweet. I believe Russ Fellows are the best to reduce drone mate


----------



## PeteR35 (Feb 13, 2016)

I have a resonated GTC Y pipe for sale.
I have this heatwrapped also.

Regards,
Peter


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Your posting in the wrong section, to maximise you audience try the wanted section.


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Got K&N air intakes if you're still looking


----------

